# The Eclectic Scarf Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The Eclectic Scarf is a combination of different textures and techniques knitted into an eye-catching and unusual scarf that is both fashionable and warm. This is a fun and easy-to-knit scarf. Its a great gift and a scarf suitable for selling in high-end boutiques. It's perfect for the person who dares to be different.

Two patterns are included for two different yarn weights.

You may purchase directly from me with check, money order or paypay or you may purchase from one of my shops.

$5.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-eclectic-scarf---two-patterns


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

That scarf looks like a lot of fun to wear. You will get a lot of interesting looks and comments. Enjoy your beautiful work.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great pattern! The 'dangly bits' are so cute.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, such fun! Very unique!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!! Stop, you are killing me, I just don't have enough time to get to all of the beautiful patterns I see on here.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is really lovelyxx


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I am doing this scarf in between KP checks. It's so much fun, quick and as usual Grace's instructions are over the top with directions, tips and suggestions.. I have a 3 ring binder of her patterns and I get soooo excited everytime she pops out another pattern. But I think the most endearing quality of Grace is her giving.. Most of her proceeds from patterns and items she makes to sell go to her favorite charites..You really get so much more than her cost for one of her patterns. Thanks once again Grace. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's lovely.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty and different!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This looks like a really fun knit, great pattern.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Southern Girl,
It's Nice!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So different and fun!!! You will get a lot of positive comments as it is unusual. I love different!!!!! ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How inventive!! Love the second one


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Those are stunning. Your patterns are always elegant.


----------

